# Opinions please



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm seriously thinkig of getting the kit to convert my bike from this.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

To This.......










Honest opinions please.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Here's another version of it.

It'd be a bit of a sheep in wolves clothing but I think it looks awsome.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Do it now !!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah do it, looks stunning.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Agreed, do it now the modified bike looks much better!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Agreed Andy very









When it's done I expect to see a picture of a sekio chrono strapped to the bar whilst your doing a ton!









btw is eric/tim/suzy ever going to publish his photo?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Not my "cup of tea" but it will turn heads as you cruise up the high street. Do it.

MIKE


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

The conversion looks the mutz nutz Andy, go for it.........

G.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

By all means, go ahead.

I like the wheels on the 2nd version.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Andy, i like the second photo best, but not the indicators, and the small screen on photo one gives the front an harder edge, your changing the look from cruiser to more street fighter, and it looks better. IMO. fred.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

2nd one looks sound. Go for it if you like it.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was hoping everyone would say,

Nah Andy.

Your standard bike looks much beeter than that "bitsa"

Alas you have confirmed my suspicion that the custom one looks best which means I'm now going to have to do it.

Thanks Guys


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I prefer the second one but in the first's colour!

The first pic looks like a Virago wanabee, yuk


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice try Mark but you won't get me like that.

Anyway at least the BMW isn't trying to be a Harley


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Andy

From a bike ignoramous, yours looks very cool.

From a modern point, the kit would mean yours looks more in with others, yet would still be the classic base, am I right?

Due to reading this forum, I was watching a bike programme yesterday, about 100 yrs of Harley. Good looking gear. My argument is I to bikes is maybe like a watch novice. You like what catches your eye.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul

I just got a price on the full build and it's, er, you don't wanna know









I've just emailed the company to see if I can do a part build without the fancy wheels and a few other non essentials.

We'll see.

By the way BMW and Harley Davidson have a very interesting relationship.

In the USA BMW are currently running a huge bilboard campaign congratulating Harley Davidson on there 100th year.

You don't see that sort of friendly rivalry very often.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Are we talking more than the price of the RLT watch then


----------

